# budget distance reel



## far out (Mar 25, 2009)

so i made some big strides today distance wise, and im thinking of building a reel to help me out even more, especially one that i can set to the conditions, weight, cast etc, more reliably and easily. im thinking abu, and wondering if i could get away using a standard 6500 or 5500 c3, the kind available anywhere. i would ct convert it, pull the plastic cog on the end of the spool and replace with brass tubing the proper diameter to rest against the inner race only and install a knob mag, maybe new bearings too. any reason to do this, or would my time/money be better spent on an elite or blue yonder or something? i have plenty of experience reel mechanics wise. thanks for any help


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Most of the reels in the field at the weekend were out of the box Abus (5500 being the preferred model), with a mix of other brands that had been modified pretty much as you described. 

Search this forum and the Invision Power Board (http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showforum=4) and you'll find thousands of words on reel tuning to help you, plus some very useful links.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Far Out, Are you strictly thinking field casting? Not sure you save much doing the modifications yourself. I'm sure it's rewarding to build your own. If you can buy an Abu cs at a great price, sure. My thinking for fishing is another. Can't beat the Penn 525 Mag. I have both & hands down the Penn for fishing. JMHO. 




far out said:


> so i made some big strides today distance wise, and im thinking of building a reel to help me out even more, especially one that i can set to the conditions, weight, cast etc, more reliably and easily. im thinking abu, and wondering if i could get away using a standard 6500 or 5500 c3, the kind available anywhere. i would ct convert it, pull the plastic cog on the end of the spool and replace with brass tubing the proper diameter to rest against the inner race only and install a knob mag, maybe new bearings too. any reason to do this, or would my time/money be better spent on an elite or blue yonder or something? i have plenty of experience reel mechanics wise. thanks for any help


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

Far out, That is a personal call. I love to tinker and already have 3 older C3s to work with so I have to go with building a C3 field casting reel. Around $20 will get you the CT bar and speed bushing from gotdistance. Qwesi also has the mags that work well. He says he will soon have one specifically designed for the reels with a domed cover.The English mostly use the stock Ambassadeur bearings and seem to do well with them.
In all honesty, at least for me, there is big tendency to rush out and buy what I think I will need rather than wait untill I have lots and lots of casting practice. I know that I am much better off, financially, by putting in the practice time first with inexpensive gear, and then using the knowledge gained to guide future purchases. :fishing: 
Whatever way you choose, good luck.
Cory


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Starting with a stock C3 domed sideplate reel will be fine. Kwesi at GotDistance has a domed sideplate mag available that is used by some of England's distance casters.

I started with a flat sideplate CT reel because I got a good deal on it, but I originally planned on starting with just a standard 6500C3 from Dick's.

Bearings can get expensive if you buy them in large sets to find matched spin times. If you don't want to stick with the stock bearings I'd recommend Rocket Bearings, from the makers of Rocket Oil. Either that or get a set of pre-matched bearings from Tommy or Bill Thomas if they still offer them.

Have fun! Tinkering with these Abus is a great pastime and is slightly addictive. 

Evan


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

matched spin times>?....things done got a lil complicated since i stopped field casting i see...we just found the fastest ones we could..made em a lil faster..and left it at that

imo
..buy a bone stock 6500 mag elite..heck buy a used one...with the stock mag and bearings that reel is capable of more than most will ever accomplish...clean the bearings..maybe polish em if you wana get fancy...dont worry bout another reel till ya crush some serious numbers

lookin back ida saved aloooot of money if id done this..had many reels...some fancy..some ugly..some could sling the snot outta lead....that sexy chrome reel with a qtc and benfield mag with full ceramics wont get you but so far...i got a custm by with a bucha tricks in the internals from well known reel builder, knobby mag set up for opposite rotation because i like it taht way...but i can go get a 135$ mag elite off ebay..and get within 10 or 20 feet

if i spent as much time workin on my cast as i used to tinkering and cleaning reels for max distance id be over 700 by now


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yup, what chris said. Fancy reel is great, but it can't make up for form and practice.


----------



## far out (Mar 25, 2009)

*good news*

Al Kai, who happens to be about 50 miles from me(big deal because im in washington), gave me a great deal on a ct mag. i picked it up friday, and its throwing great. thanks for all the replies though, at least i know if i find a palming sideplate model around for cheap enough its not worthless, and thanks a bunch Al for the reel!


----------

